# Imprimante en réseau avec un livebox 2 et OS lion



## guillardmarc (23 Février 2012)

Bonjour tous!

Je suis sous mac os Lion et une imprimante raccorder à ma LiveBox 2.
Je voudrais savoir comment pour ajouter cette imprimante a mon mac?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## kaos (24 Février 2012)

Il faut vérifier si ta bos fait serveur d'impression / pas sur ! (la freebox le fait )
Regarde chez Orange.

Sinon , tu peux la mettre sur un ordinateur et la partager avec le reste de ton réseau.
C'est souvent plus pratique car si elle est pret de ta box et que tes ordis sont ailleur, faut déplacer a chaque fois ...


----------



## guillardmarc (24 Février 2012)

J'ai lu que Mac os 10.7 (Lion) n'était pas compatible avec l'impression par les box internet!
C'est vrai? Toi, tu est sous quelque os?


----------



## kaos (24 Février 2012)

Rien a voir , on peut installer une imprimante reseau depuis les années 80 ou 90  sur tout les OS / au lieu de faire ajouter imprimante / on faite ajouter imprimante IP / c'est tout par contre , la box elle doit contenir les pilotes réseaux nécessaires a la lecture d'une add IP

Chez free c'était arrivé vers la V4 un truc comme ça ...

Avec les mots clefs de mon message et google , tu devrais t'en sortir .


----------



## guillardmarc (24 Février 2012)

Ma livebox 2 est compatible avec l'impression réseau car quand j'état sous snow leopard sa marchait bien!
Donc bizarre!
Tu peux me donner les étape pour mac os Lion? Si tu les as!


----------



## kaos (24 Février 2012)

Je connais pas mais Google va te fournir tout ça sans problème.

http://protuts.net/installer-imprimante-reseau-macos-x-lion/


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2012)

guillardmarc a dit:


> Ma livebox 2 est compatible avec l'impression réseau car quand j'état sous snow leopard sa marchait bien!
> Donc bizarre!
> Tu peux me donner les étape pour mac os Lion? Si tu les as!



Non c'est normal en effet, l'impression via une imprimante reliée à la livebox ne fonctionne plus sous Lion alors que ça fonctionnait très bien sur SL.

On est quelques un dans ce cas et je pense que ç'est pas prêt pas d'être résolu (voir jamais?), vu qu'Apple va essayer de promouvoir sa propre solution pour ça (AirPort Express) et au niveau des forums je n'ai pas vu de solutions viables à ce problème lors des rares fois ou j'obtenais des réponses...

Je ne te conseil pas d'acheter l'Airport Express avant d'être sur que ça fonctionnera , si tu peux en emprunter une?

Personnellement, j'ai abandonné (mon imprimante est directement reliée directement à mon MAC), vu que j'ai pas envie d'acheter un pauvre boitier chez Apple qui coute plus cher que mon imprimante...et en plus sans être sur que ça marchera?!

mon post sur le sujet:
http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques-et-accessoires/imprimante-en-reseau-via-livebox-998932.html


----------



## kaos (24 Février 2012)

c'est une blague ? Sous lion on peut pas utiliser un serveur d'impression ?
Non mais on rêve 

et le lien que j'ai donné alors ? http://protuts.net/installer-imprimante-reseau-macos-x-lion/

je reste septique là ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2012)

kaos a dit:


> c'est une blague ? Sous lion on peut pas utiliser un serveur d'impression ?
> Non mais on rêve
> 
> et le lien que j'ai donné alors ? http://protuts.net/installer-imprimante-reseau-macos-x-lion/
> ...



bah en tout cas avec une livebox ça marche pas sous lion et depuis le début (juillet 2011) et y'a toujours pas de solution et y'en aura sans doute pas car pas assez d'utilisateurs (il faut être chez orange, partager son imprimante de cette manière et sous mac lion...)


----------



## kaos (24 Février 2012)

ah voilà , c'est pas Lion , c'est bien la Live box qui n'a pas été mise a jour ....
c'est différent


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2012)

kaos a dit:


> ah voilà , c'est pas Lion , c'est bien la Live box qui n'a pas été mise a jour ....
> c'est différent



c'est point de vue un peu particulier...Lion a changé sa version de CUPS à ce que j'ai pu voir Mac OS Lion est le seul OS à poser problème avec le partage d'imprimante avec la livebox.

J'ai un poste en ubuntu et un autre en Windows 7 qui imprime sans broncher via la livebox, donc...


----------



## JosephTrib (23 Mai 2012)

Bonjour...
Je suis confronté au même problème. Comme quelques mois sont passés depuis votre discussion j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un a du nouveau...
Rappel des paramètres : livebox 2, imprimante connectée dessus en USB, Mac sous Lion 10.7.3.
Symptômes : l'utilitaire de l'imprimante affiche "Connected to printer..." et se comporte comme s'il retenait sa respiration avant d'imprimer, mais n'imprime pas et ça reste comme ça indéfiniment.
Merci...


----------



## Macwars (2 Décembre 2012)

Même soucis ici .. et toujours pas de solution en vue on dirait .... grrrr c'est dingue ça !!


----------



## lwouis (2 Décembre 2013)

Nous sommes en 2024 et toujours pas de solutions ????


----------



## chris 84 (18 Juillet 2014)

bonjour à tous ,

j'étais dans le même cas que vous et j'ai posté une solution sur un forum orange dont voici le 

lien et qui j'espère résoudra vos problèmes.

merci de me faire part de vos retours 

http://communaute.orange.fr/t5/ma-c...imprimante-port-usb-Livebox/m-p/157151#M13107


----------



## chris 84 (22 Juillet 2014)

je complète mon précédent message en précisant que ce lien devrait s'appliquer à Lion et à 

la livebox2 bien qu'il s'adresse à l'origine aux utilisateurs de Mavericks et de la livebox play.

Cordialement.

Ps: la norme IPP c'est la 1.0 et pas la 1.1 comme il est indiqué dans l'assistance Orange.Je serai curieux de savoir si quelqu'un a réussi à imprimer avec cette norme.Autre question,je me demande si une simple imprimante usb doit supporter de telles normes ou bien c'est le serveur d'impression de la livebox qui doit les supporter auquel cas ce serait la deuxième erreur de l'assistance orange qui précise que c'est à l'imprimante d'être IPP.


----------

